# Let's see a Picture of your dream Girl/Boy



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

It seems like a lot of you are girl crazy, so lets see what you have in mind. Post a Picture and a name, if you know it. Can be a celeb, your wife/girlfriend, or whomever you want. Keep it clean though.

Here's mine:








Don't know who she is but im in love with her

and yes I have a thing for red heads lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

jessica simpson..........


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

LL. So bitchy, so dirty, so hott.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

EC


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> EC


is she saying "want to f*ck me"?

too bad her boy friend is a sh*t head


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hot chicks with tatts!!!!









KAT VON D


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

some more of kat von d


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

jmax611 said:


>


thats your dream girl?









you have bad taste


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i was gonna post it under your screen name catnip but i couldnt figure out you password


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> i was gonna post it under your screen name catnip but i couldnt figure out you password


sucks for you huh


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Jessica Alba!
We're going to be so happy together once that restraining order expires!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:nod:

Nemcova


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

My girlfriend..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

booty...some of my many dream gurls..


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm sorry but Jessica Simpson's stupidity makes her ugly as hell......

Heres a real woman.....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

These are my dream girls.


































I love them cuz they always bein' "ho's that's in the student center that ain't doing sh--, that's trying to get a n---a for his money."


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

^^^

LMAO


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> hot chicks with tatts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been into chicks with excessive tattoos but Kat is pretty damn fine.









Oh and mine would be Christina Aguilera or Jessica Alba.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Guys lets be real here. Nina Mercedes will f*ck the sh*t out of you.

I give anything to put my 24" penis into that a**.

Hater


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

what else can I say. Jessica Biel














Nice cans....


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

For some reason, Ive always loved Britney Murphy.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Hater said:


> Guys lets be real here. Nina Mercedes will f*ck the sh*t out of you.
> 
> I give anything to put my 2.4" penis into that a**.
> 
> Hater


you forgot the decimal point, don't worry i fixed it for ya


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Guys lets be real here. Nina Mercedes will f*ck the sh*t out of you.
> 
> I give anything to put my 2.4" penis into that a**.
> 
> Hater


you forgot the decimal point, don't worry i fixed it for ya
[/quote]


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> For some reason, Ive always loved Britney Murphy.


Agreed.......that girl is bangin' but not #1 on the list....I'll be right back.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is my queen......what I would give to be the proud donor of a load of sea monkeys on_ her_ chest :laugh:


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice, but who the hell is it?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

That my friend is Jamie Pressly.....hottest bitch on earth.................yum


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> That my friend is Jamie Pressly.....hottest bitch on earth.................yum


Since you edited the pics and made them bigger....Jaimey Presley-Yeah, YUM!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You should see her "OTHER" pics....just go to yahoo and search her name.....the good sh*t starts about 3rd page.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

uhhhh i didnt make it through the first page.....someone make me a sandwich and tuck me into bed.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

muskielover1 said:


> uhhhh i didnt make it through the first page.....someone make me a sandwich and tuck me into bed.


HAHA! No need to go past the first page! LOL!

UUUUHHHH....What?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I think I'm in love


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

My Girlfriend...








My dream girl...









LOL just kidding my GF is perfect!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

who is he pink? looks like someone you know because they dont look like professional type of photos like the rest posted.



Leasure1 said:


> Here is my queen......what I would give to be the proud donor of a load of sea monkeys on_ her_ chest :laugh:
> View attachment 142920
> 
> 
> ...


sharezies


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^Who is he?? my dream guy.... thats it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you must be stalking him and dont wanna say i guess...........


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a bf, this is just my dream guy gosh pgd....
I am not stalking nobody K


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

is he a celebrity of some sort??? most peoples dream person is a celebrity........ just wondering is all........ at least with liking a celebrity your spouse doesnt have to worry cause there is no shot in hell really but your b/f looks like he has some competition considering this is no celebrity


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my dream girl... i love her eyes.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a model, I dotn even know him personaly


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so you didnt take the pics pink? thats all i was wondering, if you knew him personally or not......... most people have been posting celebrities so we all know they are dreaming but i thought maybe this was some competition for the redragon

genin is that your g/f or wife?? or just some random girl???


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

pgd,
that's my wife. and still looks damn good even after the baby..... thank you pilates







.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG pgd what would you like to know anyways, why ur even wondering??, if i posted a pix here obvisly I know that my bf can see it, but I dont see any problem, same thing, if he posts a pix of a model or something i wont get mad, and no i did not take those pictures, those pix where taken out of his blog... ugh


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

atta boy genin LMAO @ pilates :laugh:



PinKragon said:


> OMG pgd what would you like to know anyways, why ur even wondering??, if i posted a pix here obvisly I know that my bf can see it, but I dont see any problem, same thing, if he posts a pix of a model or something i wont get mad, and no i did not take those pictures, those pix where taken out of his blog... ugh


no need to get wound up, just wondering who it is that gets pink's motor running thats all


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

are you prying PGD???.....lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

prying???

i dunno what u mean but i will take sloppy seconds of mrs jamie pressley


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was just pokin' fun cuz pink was gettin' pissy...lol

you can have sloppy 3rds.....I got dibs on the first 2....lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

beggers cant be choosers i guess


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^she is one bad bitch too!!!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

@!#$% soooo CRIP


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:nod:

I feel a warning being thrown my way soon.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Jennifer love...seems about as sharp as a marble, but







She has some excellent...Uh eyes...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

spinalremains said:


> Jennifer love...seems about as sharp as a marble, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her boobs weigh 50% of her body

i like very much


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Kari wuhrer, man....


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Luckiest bastard alive? I'd say so...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> hot chicks with tatts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1000pts for kat


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd say if Kat were to lose 15 lbs and her attitude, I would give her 1,000 points...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

How in the hell can I forget about Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> I'd say if Kat were to lose 15 lbs and her attitude, I would give her 1,000 points...


and the tats not to mention the whole scary SM thing she has going on...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

This thread needs more pics of my girlfriend Jessia Alba








.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.








.








.
.
.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

anna would so kick Jessica's ass


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

bullsnake nails it in every hottest chick thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

AAAh, two geeked out prozac zombies that will do what I tell them to do.....


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

more pictures of kat


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd just about let Thora Birch smash me in the face with a ball peen hammer.....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what a nice little ass on jessica alba


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Georgie thompson, a sports reporter from the UK

I would be more than happy to eat the peanuts out of her sh*t


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a thing for Sasha Cohen.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ever since joe dirt i've been hooked!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I soooooooo forgot she was in that movie....you are right......hooked.....but damn it, Jamie Pressly is so hot to....which one do I do???...lol


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Kelly Rippa.......also HOT!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

brittany daniels did some ma working out before she did themovie with the wayns brothers where one of them plays a baby and steals a huge diamond

god damn she has some nice big jugs in that movie and he abs are TIGHT


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Lara Logan, the singlemost hottest woman in tv news...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

One Bad Malafaala said:


>


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

One Bad Malafaala said:


>


is that Bin Ladens niece?

:laugh:


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Her name is Priya Rai, and this was one of the few pics of her I have that I could post without getting banned. I have lots more that show lots more.........


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

jessica biel in the sink

yes


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Her name is Priya Rai, and this was one of the few pics of her I have that I could post without getting banned. I have lots more that show lots more.........


I have a _few_ of those pics as well.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dirtbags


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Tiffany Amber Thiessen.....Winner.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

here is a video i made of all my dream girls. enjoy!

http://www.zippyvideos.com/3751372176879676/booty_mix/


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^haha.....you would


----------

